# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Eurovision Song Contest 2016 - Sweden

## sirena_adria

*Gara e Festivalit Europian 2016* ka nisur veç prej pak ditesh,  me perzgjedhjen e kenges sone shqipe.  Nje Maratone e gjate qe kulmon ne *14 Maj 2016 në Stokholm, Suedi.* 





Te paret ne start ......   *ME FAT* *SHQIPJA JONE* !

----------

SERAFIM DILO (08-01-2016)

----------


## sirena_adria

Kenget e perzgjedhura deri tani.

----------


## sirena_adria

IRLANDA - Gjysem Finalja 2

----------


## sirena_adria

BELGJIKA - Gjysem Finalja 2

----------


## sirena_adria

BJELLORUSIA - Gjysem Finalja 2

----------


## sirena_adria

DANIMARKA - Gjysem Finalja 2

----------


## sirena_adria

ZVICRA - Gjysem Finalja 2

----------


## sirena_adria

GJEORGJIA - Gjysem Finalja 2

----------


## sirena_adria

UKRAINA - Gjysem Finalja 2

----------


## sirena_adria

SPANJA - Finaliste, Big 5

----------


## sirena_adria

ITALIA - Finaliste, Big 5

----------


## sirena_adria

MAQEDONIA - Gjysem Finalja 2

----------


## sirena_adria

IRLANDA - Gjysem Finalja 2

----------


## sirena_adria

LETONIA - Gjysem Finalja 2

----------


## sirena_adria

POLONIA - Gjysem Finalja 2

----------


## sirena_adria

RUMANIA - Gjysem Finalja 2

----------


## sirena_adria

IZRAEL - Gjysem Finalja 2

----------


## sirena_adria

NORVEGJIA - Gjysem Finalja 2

----------


## sirena_adria

SLLOVENIA - Gjysem Finalja 2

----------


## sirena_adria

AUSTRALIA rikthehet ne Eurovision Song Contest 2016, me pjesmarrjen e saj te dyte. 


http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment/...10-gnfznk.html

----------

